# Deconditioning



## Gemini18

Does anyone know the ICD9 for "deconditioning"?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Hmmm...sorta broad term.

Maybe 799.3   *Debility*=Abnormal bodily weakness or feebleness; decay of strength

Or depending on the documentation...728.2


----------



## Gemini18

*Thank You*

Thanks so much Rebecca.  The dx just says deconditioning...threw me for a loop.


----------



## dmoellma

My internal medicine doctors that visit strictly nursing home patients use the term " deconditioning" and they okayed the code 783.7 Failure to thrive, adult.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*deconditioning*

Our internists use this also, but they want us to code 780.79. Sounds like everyone has their own idea of what this is. So, I looked up the definition:

de·con·di·tioned, de·con·di·tion·ing, de·con·di·tions 

v.   tr. 

1. Psychology To cause (a conditioned response, such as a phobia) to become extinct. 
2. To cause to decline from a condition of physical fitness, as through a prolonged period of inactivity or, in astronauts, through weightlessness in space. 
v.   intr. 
To lose physical fitness.


----------



## iluvicd9

We have always used the 799.3 and 728.2 in the past.  I agree with rebeccawoodward.  It does depend on your documentation.


----------

